# 02M/Q clutch & flywheel help...



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm fitting a Seat Leon Cupra 6spd 02M to my 2.5T Elise. I'm struggling to find info re what flywheel and clutch people who've done the 02M/02Q conversion use? I was thinking SPEC stage 3 esk clutch but no idea what flywheel works with this setup.. any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!!
Ben


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have an 02q and using 02q clutch/flywheel combo.

not sure if it helps.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> I'm fitting a Seat Leon Cupra 6spd 02M to my 2.5T Elise. I'm struggling to find info re what flywheel and clutch people who've done the 02M/02Q conversion use? I was thinking SPEC stage 3 esk clutch but no idea what flywheel works with this setup.. any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!
> Ben


If you use the original n.a. engine you can use a original dual mass flywheel I think but when you are going turbo or compressor the dual mass flywheel does not work out.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i have an 02q and using 02q clutch/flywheel combo.
> 
> not sure if it helps.


Hummm... Clutch I get, it's just a 240mm version. The flywheel is tricky.. I cant use the dual mass (power is going to be north of 500bhp) and due to being a 6 bolt crank i cant use r32 etc and most tfsi cars as they are 8 bolt cranks so which cars come with the 240mm clutch and 6 bolt crank?.. Do you know?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> If you use the original n.a. engine you can use a original dual mass flywheel I think but when you are going turbo or compressor the dual mass flywheel does not work out.


So that's me out as I'll be running a GTX3076 ;-)


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok.. Am I right in saying that I need a 1.8t flywheel (240mm), so a TT/S3 version? Could someone confirm? 1.8t seems to be 6 bolt which I assume is the same as a 2.5?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Ok.. Am I right in saying that I need a 1.8t flywheel (240mm), so a TT/S3 version? Could someone confirm? 1.8t seems to be 6 bolt which I assume is the same as a 2.5?


You better use the flywheel from the newer 2L S3 engines, motor code BHZ.
Because they had higher max. torque and more hp the dual mass flywheel should be stronger I suppose.
I has 6 bolt and fits without any problems on the 2.5 crank.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe talk with the guys at four season tuning.

fourseasontuning clutch page


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes talk to four season tuning.

The gti comes with a 6 bolt flywheel. Fsi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------

